# massacusetts today



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I had a blast today diving the Mass for the first time. Me and a few friends loaded up our little boats and putted out there. There were a ton of fish as soon as we got down there. Ly, hardtail, barracuda, trigger, mangrove, and quite a few small grouper. The highlight, other than all cudas, which was pretty damn cool,was without a doubt the Jew fish...that was awesome....we just sat there watching him until he decided to take off. Awesome.. We were down for probably around 45 or so I'm not sure. High Tide was 240p and we got in the water at around 130p. It was great. Vis was probably 20ft solid when we first got down. It went down to about 10 on the south side. Great dive..tons of marine life...might just have to do it again next wknd. didnt shoot anything...all I had was a pole spear, and I forgot my stringer in the boat. Not to mention the few legal grouper were very skiddish and had plenty of hiding spots. This was a really cool wreck with a lot of holes.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

What time did you make your dive? Need that info for taking students out to do skills, then dive the wreck. How were the jellies?

Thanks

Michele


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet man! I have only snorkled and freedove a lil around the top of the mass, never scuba yet. Thanx for the report man!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/8/2008)*Sweet man! I have only snorkled and freedove a lil around the top of the mass, never scuba yet. Thanx for the report man!


Clay, You know that's where you kill ALL your fish oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh Dang man! I almost forgot! The Mass IS where I get em all!!!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

We timed our dive to get in the water a little over an hour before peak high tide..high tide yesterday was 240P and we made it in the water around 130p maybe a little before. The jellyfish were out there, but they werent an issue at all. I used my full suit, no hood, and never got stung. My buddy had a shorty and he didnt get stung either. They were all closer to the top. My buddys also dove the ft.pickens and the ft.mcrea jetties and they said the jellies were horrible at pickens. They found themselves in a school of them and got stung multiple times. After that they went over to the mcrea side and they werent an issue. I dont know if you can really predict them or not..but that's how they were yesterday. I'm really wanting to do a night dive at the mass. I may do one this wknd it just depends on the water. We're looking for someone with a bigger boat (hint hint). My buddy has a 14ft jon boat, and worse case we'll use it. If anybody has any input at all about night diving the mass I'd really appreciate it...anything at all....I havent done a night dive..so please feel free to educate me.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Go to NOAA.gov and download the 2008 tide predictions for the P-cola bay ENTRANCE. High at the entance was predicted as 1:16 PM Sunday the 8th, about an hour and twenty minutes before high tide at the end of palafox street, the datum point for most published P-cola tides. As far as night diving the Mass, if you can combine high tide with flat seas and a big moon, it's an awesome dive! As always watch out for the gun turret bases, especially after dark.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chris! What happened to ya Sunday? I thought you were turning around to tie up by us in front of Flounders! Well see ya next time!


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Clay,

You must have been having on helluva good time, it was Saturday not Sunday.:letsdrink Anyway I had to go back to the Quietwater dock to pick upa Fiesta crew memberwe left behind. My "guests" were feeling no pain!I


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sup Kenny?. Chad and I haven't been on the Mass in along time but that sounds like fun. We should go some time.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

hey joe..how's it goin man....I thought that was you in the picture...nice fish...we should get up man..take care joe


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

how big was the jew fish?


----------

